# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  بدقيقه مش رح تصدق الي رح تسمعو ( بياع الغاز )

## سعودابوحنك

بدقيقه مش رح تصدق الي رح تسمعو ( بياع الغاز )

في الايام الاخيره انتشر فيديو مدتة دقيقه تقريبا لطفل وضهر وهو يعمل بجرار الغاز وقد قراء القراء وسبحان الله كان صوت الطفل يبدو عليه الارتياح والطمئنينه 

الحمدُلله

اسمعوا واستمتعو لهذا الصوت الرائع

----------

